
The real estate industry is becoming stale - fredu15
https://medium.com/@julia_81695/location-location-location-dca093d69b5a
======
rdtwo
This is really just an ad for bumble. Which doesn’t actually do what is
promised in the article and is some sort of scrap book for favorite places

